# Amazing sunset last night



## Fivetide (Sep 25, 2014)

[FONT=&quot]There was an amazing sunset last night, cameras don’t really capture everything but I tried



[/FONT]


----------



## escorial (Sep 25, 2014)

words always better....sometimes for me it's often how where feeling that decides the beauty...nice dude


----------



## Will Lee (Sep 26, 2014)

I love sceneries like this


----------



## Gumby (Sep 26, 2014)

How lovely! I love the softness of the colors.


----------



## Abby (Sep 30, 2014)

Wow, that IS awesome!


----------



## Fivetide (Sep 30, 2014)

Abby said:


> Wow, that IS awesome!



LOL like what you did there Abby


----------



## Eliza (Nov 19, 2014)

Amazing indeed.


----------



## Neelai (Apr 18, 2015)

So beautiful. Nice capture. A shame sunsets- and rises are over so soon.


----------

